# Possible New Marker for Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Possible New Marker for Thyroid Cancer to 
Supplement Fine-needle Aspiration Biopsy.

Dendritic Cell Expression of CD83 
in Solitary Thyroid Nodules.

Go here for article and credits...

http://www.thyroidscience.com/studies/shinawi.09/shinawi.10.5.09.htm


----------

